# FF Moving to Abu Dhabi



## Jenny1991 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey my flight is two weeks tomorrow, I'm flying to Dubai first, then Abu Dhabi after my medical tests. My job is with fitness first. Is there anyone over there with some great advice? What's FF accommodation like? 
Thanks


----------



## Dubai9 (Jul 3, 2011)

you could ask them from now, so you won't be disappointed or angry once you sign the contract

but I believe they have a good accommodation but that's just a guess


----------

